# Cuantimás/Cuantimenos



## swift

Buenos días a todos:

La semana pasada, de camino al trabajo, conversaba con un conductor de taxi. Él se puso a hablarme de la actual crisis y de cuánto lo ha afectado a él personalmente. En medio de la plática, me llamó la atención que utilizó dos expresiones que yo consideraba en desuso y prácticamente arcaicas, las dos expresiones que dan título a esta discusión.

A continuación, daré un ejemplo del uso que dio a tales expresiones:Yo no podía pensionarme todavía, cuantimenos teniendo hijos y esposa.

Imagínese lo que es que lo despidan a uno así, de la noche a la mañana. Fue un golpe durísimo, cuantimás que tenía un préstamo...
​Mi pregunta para ustedes es doble. ¿Se emplean aún estas formas en sus países? Si así es, ¿qué uso se les da y cómo se las considera?

A la espera de sus interesantes aportes,


swift


----------



## Namarne

Buenas tardes, Swift: 

Particularmente me encantaría poder responder a tu pregunta por el uso de esas formas, pero no se emplean por mi zona. 
(No te diré que no las haya oído nunca, pero en todo caso hace tiempo y en alguna contadísima ocasión). 
Me ha llamado la atención que el DRAE recoge *cuantimás*, aunque lo considera vulgarismo. 

Saludos, 
N


----------



## Milton Sand

Hola:
¿"Cuanti..." qué? La verdad, si bien alguna vez las ecuché, habré pensado que eran una especie de barbarismo. 

En Colombia no se usan. Al menos no por mi región. Nuestra opciones son: "más/menos aún", "máxime", "con mayor razón", entre otras que se me escapan, seguidas de un gerundio.

Saludos


----------



## mirx

Yo crecí oyéndolas toda la vida en boca de mi papá, tíos y abuelos. Significan _mucho más_ y _mucho menos_.

Ni la RAE ni el DPD recogen cuantimenos y de cuantimás dicen que es un vulgarismo que debe evitarse.


----------



## ManPaisa

No recuerdo haberlos oído nunca.

Parecen algo que diría Sancho Panza.


----------



## Milton Sand

Veo que las opciones que ofrece Mirx son las más acertadas hasta ahora. La frase que me parece más trismente lograda es la de "cuantimás que tenía..."; ese "que" le da un toque más raro aún. Pudo haber dicho "cuantimás teniendo...".

He recordado otra opción (más lógica, creo; o por lo menos explica el vulgarismo): "cuanto más (que)".

...cuanto más que tenía...
...cuanto más teniendo...



Post-edición:
¡Qué necio yo! "Descubrí que el agua moja". ¡Pero si aparece en el DRAE! No lo había buscado por pura pereza. Y habían dicho ya por acá que ahí salía.
Disculpas


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

"Cuantimenos" nunca la había escuchado. La otra sí, tiene plena vigencia en zonas rurales como en la que yo vivo, donde mucha gente habla y escribe pésimamente. Hay una chamarrita muy conocida en mi país, de Alfredo Zitarroza, cantautor uruguayo de temas populares, que dice:


> _No te olvides del pago
> si te vas pa' la ciudad
> cuantimás lejos te vayas
> más te tenés que acordar._


Saludos


----------



## Hidrocálida

mirx said:


> Yo crecí oyéndolas toda la vida en boca de mi papá, tíos y abuelos. Significan _mucho más_ y _mucho menos_.
> 
> Ni la RAE ni el DPD recogen cuantimenos y de cuantimás dicen que es un vulgarismo que debe evitarse.


 
Lo mismo pasa conmigo,esas dos palabras, sobretodo cuantimás, las he escuchado de toda la vida en familiares de edad mayor (originarios de Durango). 
¿Es o era  de amplio uso sólo en Durango?
Saludos


----------



## flljob

_Cuantimás_ es muy frecuente. _Cuantimenos_ nunca la había oído.

Saludos


----------



## mirx

Hidrocálida said:


> Lo mismo pasa conmigo,esas dos palabras, sobretodo cuantimás, las he escuchado de toda la vida en familiares de edad mayor (originarios de Durango).
> ¿Es o era de amplio uso sólo en Durango?
> Saludos


 
No sé que tan amplio se el uso, lo que sí es cierto es que las generaciones más jóvenes ya no las usan, al menos no en los pueblos; quizá las rancherías y pequeñas comunidades tengan un panorama distinto.


----------



## swift

Hola chicos:

Muchas gracias por sus respuestas. Sus aportes son interesantes y me dan una idea general acerca de la "vigencia" de estos adverbios.

Milton, tienes razón. A mí también me sorprendió ese "que", sobre todo porque después dijo "cuantimenos teniendo".

Creo que, en efecto, estos adverbios son empleados entre los adultos mayores y, particularmente, entre los habitantes de zonas rurales. No me atrevo a emitir juicios respecto a su escolaridad.

Me gustaría tener más información. Esperemos más comentarios.

Saludos,


swift


----------



## Calambur

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> "Cuantimenos" nunca la había escuchado. La otra sí, tiene plena vigencia en zonas rurales como en la que yo vivo, donde mucha gente habla y escribe pésimamente. Hay una chamarrita muy conocida en mi país, de Alfredo Zitarroza, cantautor uruguayo de temas populares, que dice:
> Saludos


Estoy de acuerdo, _cuantimás_ se utiliza preferentemente en zonas rurales también por aquí. 
_Cuantimenos_ yo la he oído, pero creo que se usa menos.
Y estaba pensando en la chamarrita mientras avanzaba en la lectura cuando... vi tu post.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> "Cuantimenos" nunca la había escuchado. La otra sí, tiene plena vigencia en zonas rurales como en la que yo vivo, donde mucha gente habla y escribe pésimamente. Hay una chamarrita muy conocida en mi país, de Alfredo Zitarroza, cantautor uruguayo de temas populares, que dice:
> Saludos



Por acá e oído cuantimás, pero nunca cuantimenos.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Hola:
yo escuche mucho esa palabra en boca de mi Abuela hace mucho tiempo...y a mi Madre por consiguiente, pero ya no la escucho...

Con una peque;a variacion, "contimas", pero claro debe ser derivada...y nunca escuche, contimenos.

saludos
Rosa.

(no tengo acentos)


----------



## swift

Hola Rosa:

Muchas gracias por tu aporte. Precisamente iba a preguntar si en Venezuela también se emplean estos adverbios. Me parece muy interesante esa variante "contimás".

Doy un país más por descontado.

Saludos,


swift


----------



## XiaoRoel

El origen de _contimás_ es la locución _cuanto y más_, equivalente a _cuanto más_, que Corominas da como vulgar con cita de _Don Segundo Sombra_, a la par de _contimás, contrimás y cuantismás_. _Cuantimenos_, que no trata Corominas, debe ser una formación analógica con base en que _menos_ es el antónimo de _más_.


----------



## swift

Hola Xiao:

Muchas gracias por esos datos tan interesantes.

Acabo de realizar una búsqueda en el CORDE. He aquí los resultados: 29 casos en España, 4 casos en Perú, 2 casos en Argentina y 2 casos en México.

Los resultados más antiguos datan de 1562 (un total de 11), y los más recientes de 1942 y de 1963 (2 resultados y 1 resultado, respectivamente).

Me parece interesante que uno de los casos aparece en Trafalgar, de Pérez Galdós:



> Así fue la del Estrecho, que nos tienen que pagar. Nosotros navegábamos confiados, porque ni de perros herejes moros se teme la traición, cuantimás de un inglés que es civil y a modo de cristiano.


 
y otro en Rayuela, de Cortázar:



> Hiciste muy bien en venir -dijo Gekrepten, cambiando la yerba-. Aquí en casa estás mucho mejor, cuantimás que allá el ambiente, qué querés. Te tendrías que tomar dos o tres días de descanso.


 
¿Vulgarismos? 

Saludos,


swift


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Nunca oí *cuantimenos *pero sí con cierta frecuencia *cuantimás*, aunque no recuerdo ahora en qué lugar de la Península. Bien es cierto que hace tiempo ya que no lo oigo. 

Sin embargo, lo que sí oigo a menudo es _contra más_, en substitución errónea de *cuanto más*.


----------



## Calambur

XiaoRoel said:


> El origen de _contimás_ es la locución _cuanto y más_, equivalente a _cuanto más_, que Corominas da como vulgar *con cita de Don Segundo Sombra*,* [...]*
> _Cuantimenos_, que no trata Corominas, debe ser una formación analógica con base en que _menos_ es el antónimo de _más_.


(El resalto es mío).
Sin duda es así, me rompía la cabeza tratando de recordar un ejemplo literario... en fin, por aquí es lengua gauchesca, rural (lo dicho anteriormente).


----------



## Irapuatense

Víctor Pérez said:


> Nunca oí *cuantimenos *pero sí con cierta frecuencia *cuantimás*, aunque no recuerdo ahora en qué lugar de la Península. Bien es cierto que hace tiempo ya que no lo oigo.
> 
> Sin embargo, lo que sí oigo a menudo es _contra más_, en substitución errónea de *cuanto más*.



En el centro de México, en una área rural era común esta frase "No me asustan leones, cuantimás ratones"  en este caso es obvio que cuantimás equivale a mucho menos, pero en otros casos puede significar lo contrario, hoy por la mañana recordé esa palabra y quise informarme y compartir el significado que conocí hace varias décadas. saludos a a todos y hasta pronto..


----------



## duvija

¡Horror! ¿seré vieja? yo solía usarlas allá en mis años mozos... (y todavía uso 'cuantimás')


----------



## Aviador

Pues, yo creo que en Chile no se conocen ni _cuantimás_ ni _cuantimenos_. Es primera noticia que tengo de estas palabras.


----------



## wiml

Irapuatense said:


> En el centro de México, en una área rural era común esta frase "No me asustan leones, cuantimás ratones"  en este caso es obvio que cuantimás equivale a mucho menos, pero en otros casos puede significar lo contrario, hoy por la mañana recordé esa palabra y quise informarme y compartir el significado que conocí hace varias décadas. saludos a a todos y hasta pronto..


Estoy leyendo  "Gringo viejo" de Carlos Fuentes y en este libro figura la frase siguiente :


' Se carcajeó Garduña, que por nada de ste mundo se perdia un entierro, cuantimenos un desentierro'


----------



## germanbz

Jamás las había oído. Siguiendo el ejemplo que propones:_ Yo no podía pensionarme todavía, cuantimenos teniendo hijos y esposa._ Yo toda la vida lo diría y lo he escuchado como: "y menos".
Por otro lado "cuantomenos" (no sé si su escritura normativa es junto o separado, yo lo escribiría separado) sí que lo he escuchado pero no con el significado de la frase de arriba sino más bien como "al menos".
_Cuanto menos dime cómo se llamaba_. 

En todo caso también te digo que es un uso que conozco, pero de oirlo de uvas a peras.


----------



## XiaoRoel

*Cuantimenos* aquí es igual a "y mucho menos".


----------



## Pinairun

germanbz said:


> sí que lo he escuchado pero no con el significado de la frase de arriba sino más bien como "al menos".
> _Cuanto menos dime cómo se llamaba_.



¿No debería ser "Cuan*d*o menos dime cómo se llamaba"?


----------



## cbrena

Pinairun said:


> ¿No debería ser "Cuan*d*o menos dime cómo se llamaba"?


Tenemos que solicitar a la RAE la aceptación de cuan*d*imenos, sería mucho más útil que cuantimenos.


----------



## germanbz

Pinairun said:


> ¿No debería ser "Cuan*d*o menos dime cómo se llamaba"?



No podría asegurarlo, pero personalmente creo que debería ser "cuanto menos" ya que interpreto que cuanto en esta expresión es "cuantitativo" si el significado quiere ser "como poco". Y cuando he oído esa expresión, puedo asegurar que la he escuchado como "cuanto menos".

Saludos.


----------



## Pinairun

cbrena said:


> Tenemos que solicitar a la RAE la aceptación de cuan*d*imenos, sería mucho más útil que cuantimenos.


Por ahí, por ahí andaríamos.



germanbz said:


> Y cuando he oído esa expresión, puedo asegurar que la he escuchado como "cuanto menos".


En esto estamos de acuerdo, germanbz.

Pero mira. Esto es del DPD:


> *6. cuando menos.* ‘Por lo menos, como mínimo’: _«Una vez por semana cuando menos, había podido ver a la muchacha de sus sueños»_ (VLlosa _Tía_ [Perú 1977]). No debe usarse en su lugar la expresión _cuanto menos_ (→ 7b).
> *7. cuanto menos.b) *No debe usarse _cuanto menos _con el sentido de_ ‘por lo menos, como mínimo’, _que corresponde a_ cuando menos (→ 6): *«No cabe duda de que todas son, cuanto menos, originales» (Muy Interesante [Esp.] 6.97); _debió decirse_ son, cuando menos, originales._


----------



## Janis Joplin

En México se usa el "contimás" más que el "cuantimás", es más, me atrevo a suponer que el "cuantimás" no se usa. Lo he escuchado especialmente en dichos populares en películas mexicanas viejas:

*Si me burlo de los vivos, contimás de los pendejos.**
Si los he toreado cornudos, contimás los toreo sin cuernos.

*
Su significado es algo así como "con más ganas".

Cuantimenos casualmente lo escuché recientemente en una serie colombiana de comedia.


----------



## Vampiro

Conozco “cuantimás” de la zona del Río de la Plata, “cuantimenos” jamás lo escuché.
En Chile no se usan, no se conocen, y espero que se mantenga así.
_


----------



## Nipnip

En México se usan las dos, o se usaban hasta hace poco. Estoy viendo una escena de Maria la del Barrio y textualmente dice: _"ni le gustas, ni te quiere, ni cuantimenos está enamorado de ti".
_Como ya se ha dicho, significa "mucho menos".


----------



## Lord Darktower

XiaoRoel said:


> El origen de _contimás_ es la locución _cuanto y más_, equivalente a _cuanto más_, que Corominas da como vulgar con cita de _Don Segundo Sombra_, a la par de _contimás, *contrimás* y cuantismás_. _Cuantimenos_, que no trata Corominas, debe ser una formación analógica con base en que _menos_ es el antónimo de _más_.


 


Víctor Pérez said:


> Nunca oí *cuantimenos* pero sí con cierta frecuencia *cuantimás*, aunque no recuerdo ahora en qué lugar de la Península. Bien es cierto que hace tiempo ya que no lo oigo.
> Sin embargo, lo que sí oigo a menudo es _contra más_, en substitución errónea de *cuanto más*.


 
En esta zona, donde es habitual las contracciones tan sui géneris, se oye muchísimo en áreas rurales y populares –es decir, en los pueblos y en las plazas de abasto- el _contrimás_, y por lógica oposición, el _contrimenos_.

Que no le echen nunca una maldición gitana como esta: 

_Ajolá te’ntre un doló que contrimá’h corra’h má’h te duela y si te para’h, reviente’h_

O que su yaya del alma no haya tenido que decirle nunca:

_Tedicho mucha’h vece’h quse sitio tan ohcuro y con esa música no me gustaun pelo. Contrimeno’h vaya’h, mejó._

Sin embargo, los casos que he encontrado son sólo de _contrimás_, y corresponden a un escritor costumbrista andaluz y gaditano de pro (http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fernando_Quiñones) y a un insigne escritor colombiano (http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tomás_Carrasquilla).

Ojalá se dejará caer por aquí la señorita Oa y opinara.

Buenos días a todos.


----------



## JorgeHoracio

Yo conozco _cuantimás_, no es usual en la Argentina en la ciudad, pero es conocida como propia de medios rurales y también cuando alguien quiere afectar pintoresquismo. No estoy seguro de su vigencia en el presente en el habla rural.  Creo que es un poco más frecuente en el Uruguay en medios rurales y semi-rurales. Yo registro que la usaba con frecuencia un amigo uruguayo, nativo de la ciudad de Salto, poco escolarizado y bien joven ... al día de hoy debe andar por los 33. [Nunca oí _cuantimenos_, pero es explicable que aparezca por analogía con _cuantimás_]

Mi duda es la siguiente, sobre todo para los uruguayos que la usan o la oyen frecuentemente:

En todos los ejemplos que conozco, como en casi todos los ejemplos que se han presentado aquí, _cuantimás _puede ser reemplazado por expresiones como mucho más, más aun, etc. No queda tan bien reemplazándola por cuanto más, salvo que uno lo entienda a su vez como expresión idiomática.
Pero es bien diferente el caso de la chamarrita de Zitarrosa.  Allí funciona como una simple contracción de cuanto más.
 "Cuantimás lejos te vayas más te tenés que acordar"
Han escuchado ese uso fuera de la tan conocida chamarrita? A mí me sorprende siempre que la escucho: al oir _cuantimás _espero una continuación diferente, p. ej. cuantimás+gerundio. Tiendo a pensar que Zitarrosa la incluyó algo forzadamente para darle sabor rural a la canción.


----------



## duvija

Ya hace más de un año de este hilo, y sigo usando 'cuantimás' sin tratar de ser pintoresca... En ambos sentidos, Zitarrosa incluido.





JorgeHoracio said:


> Creo que es un poco más frecuente en el Uruguay en medios rurales y semi-rurales. Yo registro que la usaba con frecuencia un amigo uruguayo, nativo de la ciudad de Salto...
> Mi duda es la siguiente, sobre todo para los uruguayos que la usan o la oyen frecuentemente:
> 
> ... reemplazado por expresiones como mucho más, más aun, etc. No queda tan bien reemplazándola por cuanto más, salvo que uno lo entienda a su vez como expresión idiomática.
> Pero es bien diferente el caso de la chamarrita de Zitarrosa. Allí funciona como una simple contracción de cuanto más.
> "Cuantimás lejos te vayas más te tenés que acordar"
> Han escuchado ese uso fuera de la tan conocida chamarrita? A mí me sorprende siempre que la escucho: al oir _cuantimás _espero una continuación diferente, p. ej. cuantimás+gerundio. Tiendo a pensar que Zitarrosa la incluyó algo forzadamente para darle sabor rural a la canción.


----------



## JorgeHoracio

duvija said:


> Ya hace más de un año de este hilo, y sigo usando 'cuantimás' sin tratar de ser pintoresca... En ambos sentidos, Zitarrosa incluido.



Gracias Duvija!

me queda claro entonces que puedo usar tan simpática expresión tanto como quiera, cuantimás si ando por el Uruguay ... 

(y no delataré por ello mi avanzada edad ni me tomarán por pintoresquista)

[Una pregunta más sobre tu background: Montevideana o rural?]


----------



## duvija

JorgeHoracio said:


> Gracias Duvija!
> 
> ... puedo usar tan simpática expresión tanto como quiera, cuantimás si ando por el Uruguay ...
> 
> (y no delataré por ello mi avanzada edad ni me tomarán por pintoresquista)
> 
> [Una pregunta más sobre tu background: Montevideana o rural?]



Montevideana. Creo que ya no hay rurales...


----------



## Aristocles56

Yo si que he oído esas expresiones. Son vulgarismos.

Se puede sustituir "cuantimás" (o, más vulgar aún, "contrimás") por "toda vez que", o por "por ende", o por la expresión latina "a fortiori".O, por "y aún menos" (o "y aún más"). O por "por ello mismo" (o, en expresión latina, "eo ipso"). Y algo similar ocurre con "cuantimenos" (o, más vulgar aún, con "contrimenos").
Ej en "No tiene padres conocidos; cuantimenos abuelos conocidos".  Por ende carece de... A fortiori carece de... No tiene abuelos conocidos, toda vez que no tiene padres conocidos.


----------



## duvija

Bueno, los 'vulgarismos' dependen del hablante. Una vez que alguien tiene sólidos estudios detrás, y todo el mundo lo sabe, puede usar lo que se le antoje porque queda simpático... (esto me lo decía un profesor, que defendía el uso, 'mientras los oyentes sepan que sé decirlo de otra manera pero elijo ésta').


----------

